# Just scored a Bersa Thunder 380 CC.



## phatspeed7x

I was looking for another .380 subcompact pistol to replace my Taurus TCP that I had. I sold the Taurus because I wasn't very accurate with the gun. My local gun shop had a Bersa Thunder 380 CC in the case. I didn't have any prior experience with Bersa firearms until now. They just weren't very popular in my neck of the woods. Needless to say for only $239.99 on clearance I was willing to take a shot. I'm very impressed with this little gun. I had half a box of PMC 90gr FMJ left over from when I had my TCP. This gun right out of the box without fired ever round without a FTF, or FTE. I was impressed. I was also surprised at how easy the take down. Cleaned it, lubed it, and ask for some more .380ACP ammo for Christmas. My dad bought me a few boxes, and we are gonna shoot this thing some more tomorrow.

Here are some pics of the new BUG...


----------



## berettatoter

Georgeous. I had one and I miss it. Mine worked fine for me for about two years, until I stupidly traded it off. Nice pistol at a good price!:smt1099


----------



## chessail77

I have one as well and it is a great little pistol...JJ


----------



## phatspeed7x

Got a box of 380ACP for Christmas! Gonna go shooting tomorrow in the back yard!


----------



## berettatoter

phatspeed7x said:


> Got a box of 380ACP for Christmas! Gonna go shooting tomorrow in the back yard!


Man, I had to join a club to go shooting. You guys that can step out into the back yard to shoot are soooooooooo lucky.:numbchuck:


----------



## ronmail65

berettatoter said:


> Man, I had to join a club to go shooting. You guys that can step out into the back yard to shoot are soooooooooo lucky.:numbchuck:


Second that!


----------



## ronmail65

Congrats on the CC. I recently acquired a Thunder 380 myself - the non CC version. I've been very happy with it, but wish it was a little smaller for carry purposes. Maybe I should have gotten the CC too!


----------



## phatspeed7x

First Magazine with the gun @ 10yards...










I'm impressed. Not a bad shooting gun. Now I just need more practice...


----------



## Themajickman

Congratulations on your new acquisition. Like most, the more you shoot it the more you'll like it.


----------



## cclaxton

I have a Bersa ThunderCC .380 as well. I really love this gun and it is easy for girlfriend to shoot, too. 
Be careful of the extended mags on the market...you may not get full capacity when a bullet is in the chamber. 
Handgun seems to get dirtier than my other handguns because of the design, so I recommend cleaning it after every visit to the range.
I removed the mag safety on mine so I could dry-fire practice without a mag. There is a procedure posted on the internet....you do so at your own risk. I also took a file to the hammer and very lightly sanded some of the rough edges. 

I find using grease rather than oil works better on this handgun slide/action, except for the slide release and the hammer and trigger pivot points which get oil. 

I really love the trigger on this inexpensive and accurate gun. You can also order custom grips, but be careful...the regular Thunder grips don't work unless you modify them. The internet has a procedure to modify the grips for CC version. But there are ones made to order but kinda expensive. 

Invest in good training to learn proper grip, stance, trigger and sighting. It is hard to unlearn them later. 
Also, best prices for .380 target are at USAammo.com. I recommend the MagTech 85gr HP or XTP Hollow-points or Winchester T-Series HP for high quality ammo at moderate prices. Check gun-deals.com for ammunition listings and pricing. But the Mag-Tech is a great value IMHO.
CC


----------



## berettatoter

These Bersa handguns are a really good buy for what you pay for them, but just as cclaxton said, grease works better on the slide than just oil. Also, I have found that the Bersa is not a pistol that you shoot the snot out of without cleaning them. I have found after seven or eight magazines, depending on ammo type, I would have some FTF or FTE as the carbon build up got thick. Just my personal experience.


----------



## phatspeed7x

Did some more shooting of the gun today. Did some rapid fire drills, and tried to get the gun to malfunction... Couldn't get it to do it. I have about 200 rounds though it. Great little pistol.


----------



## MoMan

I have both the Bersa T380 and T22, and love them both. I bought the 380 first on the recommendation of my LGS guy. I went back when the .22s were being imported again and bought that. It is pretty much the same gun as the 380, size, weight, feel, etc. Makes for a cheap practice gun tha is fun to shoot.


----------



## berettatoter

MoMan said:


> I have both the Bersa T380 and T22, and love them both. I bought the 380 first on the recommendation of my LGS guy. I went back when the .22s were being imported again and bought that. It is pretty much the same gun as the 380, size, weight, feel, etc. Makes for a cheap practice gun tha is fun to shoot.


MoMan, isn't the .22 called the Firestorm? I don't remember.


----------



## recoilguy

It appears you are shooting the new gun pretty good. Nice find!

RCG


----------



## FLETCH

Wife has the cc i have the non-cc my question is why does the smaller gun hold more rounds 8 vs 7? No big deal hope you love yours as much as we do.


----------

